# lift up my son in law



## welderguy (Jun 16, 2016)

I know you guys in here are prayer warriors so I ask you to help me pray for my son in law at this time.He is being put through extensive tests to try to find out why he's so sick.He keeps getting weaker and weaker over past couple months and has daily spells with nausea.He fell out at work yesterday.They first thought lyme disease but now leaning toward tuberculosis,cancer,or possibly zika virus.Please pray for God's very present help in this day of trouble.


----------



## brian lancaster (Jun 16, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## welderguy (Jun 16, 2016)

We heard good news already!
After all his tests they have ruled out the zika virus and tuberculosis.They found no signs of cancer.And they also checked for meningitis and came up negative.
Still don't know what's wrong yet but we are thankful for those results.
Thankyou for praying.Please continue.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2016)

Prayers being sent for your son-in-law and your entire family in hopes of finding out the true problem and can get it treated asap.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 17, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your son-in-laws troubles, prayers sent.


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 17, 2016)

It may be that tick disease where he can't eat meat from any mammal. Only birds and fish. I'm far from a doctor but it sure sounds like it. 

Good luck and Prayers have been sent.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 20, 2016)

Praying for your SIL and that God exposes the issue to his Dr.'s and he is healed.


----------



## welderguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Thankyou brothers for your prayers.
I don't take that lightly.It's the most powerful thing you could do for him.


----------



## welderguy (Jun 29, 2016)

My son in law is much better now.It was what they originally misdiagnosed.Lyme disease.The medication has really helped him and he's back at work again.

Thank all of you for lifting him up.

"The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much."


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 29, 2016)

Praise God for his provision for your SIL


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2016)

Prayers sent for your SIL. Hope they figure out what is wrong with him and get him well soon.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 4, 2016)

Prayers added from here. Lyme Disease can be ruff. Praying they got it in time.


----------



## welderguy (Jul 5, 2016)

Paymaster said:


> Prayers added from here. Lyme Disease can be ruff. Praying they got it in time.



Thankyou my brother!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 5, 2016)

Now that they know what it is hopefully they can keep it at bay. Continued prayers!


----------



## speedcop (Jul 19, 2016)

our prayers for your sil, our praise to God for his recovery


----------



## riverbank (Jul 26, 2016)

Prayers to you and yours


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 27, 2016)

there is weird tick-borne stuff out there that has not been discovered yet.  Glad he is doing better!


----------

